

Paul Vixie to step down from ARIN board - tc
http://lists.arin.net/pipermail/arin-discuss/2013-August/002702.html

======
lawnchair_larry
Paul Vixie...security company? Is it April Fools?

~~~
cperciva
Hey, he's got plenty of experience with vulnerabilities...

~~~
tptacek
It's a metrics/monitoring company, so I'm guessing sprintf not too much of a
risk here. There's some incestuous ISC stuff happening with it, though.

------
pjscott
I just checked, and it turns out I'm using Vixie Cron -- I just hadn't noticed
it because it's never been a problem.

That being the case, it would be rude of me not to wish him the best of luck
in whatever he does next.

------
dmourati
I'd like to thank Paul Vixie for his vision in founding PAIX, the template for
the modern day internet exchange.

------
jacquesm
That would have been a lot more classy without the plug for his new company.

~~~
crusso
Paul Vixie can plug as much as he wants.

He's silently done so much for all of us for free. He'd have to kick a lot of
kittens before his karma would descend to demi-god.

~~~
jingo
I'm pretty sure he was paid to write BIND, and maybe some other programs you
think he did for your benefit, for "free".

And I'm sure these "free" programs, with all their vulnerabilities, have
resulted in quite a few dollars in "consulting" fees which he and his "not-
for-profit" (=pay no taxes) organization (ISC) has billed for "support" over
the years.

Of course, there's nothing wrong with getting paid for your work. It's when
you produce bug-ridden programs that are intended for widespread public use
and then claim they are the "gold standard" that you may face criticism.

And now he's in the "security" industry. It is indeed comical.

~~~
tptacek
He's doing the ops-y abuse-y bot-y stuff he's been doing for the last decade,
from what I can tell. He's not in the branch of security that cares deeply
about secure code.

